# best way to start a day



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

away from home!

someone's home

boat

anywhere
any country


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

With loved ones if possible, if not then...


Early start, 

30 mins light therapy in winter even tho no SAD, whilst listening to some tunes, or walk in the woods in summer
30 mins exercise
30 mins meditation inc mindful yoga


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Simply getting out of bed and trying to stay positive.

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## cloudydreams (Oct 19, 2015)

staying in bed


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I wake up two hours before I have to be at work. That way I can take my time cooking and eating breakfast and have awhile to sit quietly and browse the internet or play video games before getting ready to leave for work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Nescafe instant, then out with the dawg.


----------



## Number 5 (Feb 11, 2019)

binx said:


> staying in bed


I agree.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

Folgers in your cup.


----------



## Bellamars47 (Feb 6, 2019)

Making a good breakfast in the morning. Smoothies are my fave


----------



## sachk661 (Jan 30, 2019)

Jogging early in the morning, then take a heavy breakfast.


----------



## RichardB6 (Apr 26, 2019)

start from jogging


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

RichardB6 said:


> start from jogging


Isn't it amazing how a little bit of cardio can change your mood. It makes you go, "is that all i am ?! "


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Journaling to clear my head and notice how I feel.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SparklingWater said:


> Journaling to clear my head and notice how I feel.


 That is a very strange looking fish, SparklingWater. :lol


----------

